# Surfside - Saturday



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been watching the conditions all week. They seem to be steadly improving. Buoy height is still a bit high. I am hoping that improves as well. I plan on being out early Saturday morning around access 4. Should be in the surf by 6am. Both magicseaweed and swellinfo are forcasting fishable conditions.

Anybody else going to give it a shot this weekend?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Depends on how it looks at 4 a.m Saturday morning that's when I make my decision is last minute the surf is tricky and usually not something you can plan ahead.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Depends on how it looks at 4 a.m Saturday morning that's when I make my decision is last minute the surf is tricky and usually not something you can plan ahead.


This is exactly the same thing I do. I check the buoy height that morning and make decision after that.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Depends on work.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been watching the same forecast as you hoping that they are true but with the winds blowing out of the south / southeast at 10 throughout the weekend (according the weather forecast) I don't see how the surf is going to get there. I sure hope it does!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We going to string some junk out there see if any shark around, camp out . Also, load back up on crabs. Lot of decent crab in the surf now too.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> We going to string some junk out there see if any shark around, camp out . Also, load back up on crabs. Lot of decent crab in the surf now too.


Good luck! My wife is itching to go so we are going if not for anything else than to get out on the water and breathe in some salt air!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I've been watching the same forecast as you hoping that they are true but with the winds blowing out of the south / southeast at 10 throughout the weekend (according the weather forecast) I don't see how the surf is going to get there. I sure hope it does!


Check it out. Maybe we will get lucky! Current conditions show 6 to 8 mph right now.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

beerdruid said:


> Good luck! My wife is itching to go so we are going if not for anything else than to get out on the water and breathe in some salt air!


Thanks. Be a little sketchy just going to be me and the pointer. ..kids and wife out of town.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Conditions still continue to improve.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wind was honking yesterday


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I think early tomorrow morning will be the window of opporturtunity. Wind might lay down for a bit. Unless all of the 3 sites I use as reference are completely wrong. Either way I will check the buoy reading early in the morning to get a feel for the conditions.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

beerdruid said:


> Conditions still continue to improve.....


Hope so, off work.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like the wind is going to shift early morning to the SW then WSW.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bolivar Pocket might be the ticket...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Well we will be going regardless. My wife has the fever worse than me! (could be that pink Castaway Lady Angler I just bought her).. We will start at access #3 and drive towards access #5 looking for a spot. Will be in a 2016 Black Chevy Silverado Z71. If any of you go stop by and say hi. Will have some cold beer in the cooler. Should be on the beach by 6 am.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Got freezer full of trout so going to yak some ray and bonitas and run some crab traps. Be in gold duramax 4x4, nobama sticker and pointer dog 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Got freezer full of trout so going to yak some ray and bonitas and run some crab traps. Be in gold duramax 4x4, nobama sticker and pointer dog


Man I need to get me a kayak....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That's about the way I feel about now...lol


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

lol!!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Any tips on pulling cutters?

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Any updates? I sure didn't make it this morning but the family and I fished the bay this evening, only caught a skipjack. Before leaving we stopped at the beach (lotsa goobers) to light some fireworks.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We down . lost smoker shark on big stingray. One of those scared to touch the rod was rolling so hard. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rare drum for the surf


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

How's water clarity?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

KevBow said:


> How's water clarity?


Brown & dirty, I'm hoping it clears up some this evening.


----------

